# Dt's Frog Room



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Since I have not updated my other threads, I figured I would start this one. I started setting up a frog room in my basement a couple of months ago. Right now I have two racks for vivs and a rack for food culturing. The plan is to setup two more racks for possible breeding growout. I have started insulating the room and will replace the window in the room shortly.

One rack is vert vivs and a 40br setup horz. The second rack will house nine custom built vivs. 

Some pics of the progress so far:


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Some more Pics:


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a nice start I can't wait to see it finished, Those custom tanks look very clean too


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Lookin' good Don.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice Don!
I see you didnt waste any time picking up some awesome species!



Todd


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Very nice Don!
> I see you didnt waste any time picking up some awesome species!
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, of course the list has grown also.


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice start Don i cant wait to see it finished keep up the good work looks good.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like your frogroom is coming along nicely. Would love to something like that myself one day.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

varanoid said:


> Looks like your frogroom is coming along nicely. Would love to something like that myself one day.


It can happen some day. I still have to finish framing a wall to close in the room. New window will be installed next month. Then I will finish insulating the room. I think Im just gonna put a vapor barrier up over the insulation. Insulation the ceiling and then frog proof the bottom of the walls and bottom of the door. Floor will remain concrete.

I will be able to fit a total of four 48" baker racks in there, along with a 36" rack for food culturing and maybe setup a stand I made for a saltwater tank to house a 24x18x18 exo terra for RETF.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Little update, I have the framing pretty much done. Just some more framing to install a door. I have contractor coming out soon to put the new window in the room. After that I can finish insulating and the room will be done. 

I had to move the custom viv over to the other rack so I could hook it up to the MistKing system while we go away in August. 

Rack plans are to have 4 10g verts, 2 20g verts and the 40br all on one rack. Six custom vivs and three 20g on the other rack.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's some updated pics

Frog room - YouTube


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Some new pics


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up some more 20g with the last 1$ per gallon sale. I have also added E. anthonyi "zarayunga and P. bicolor to the room. I plan on picking up some varadero and FG vents soon. 

I started work on a 37gal tank I have had sitting around in my basement. I have drilled it already and plan on making it a vert for some O. pumilio. I am also going to try using coco squares on the sides from Josh's frogs.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Update,

Finally finished the room. It is now enclosed and insulated. Temps seem to be holding well. I also added another rack to the room.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

dtfleming said:


> Update,
> 
> Finally finished the room. It is now enclosed and insulated. Temps seem to be holding well. *I also added another rack to the room.*


Ah yes, the statement that separates the frog addicts from the frog enthusiasts, I've uttered that one once or twice myself  It's funny how it always seems to come at the end of a statement too.....

i.e., "yeah honey, I just finished putting up all the drywall, you can't see the tanks from the kitchen anymore.... I also added a new rack to the room"


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

tclipse said:


> Ah yes, the statement that separates the frog addicts from the frog enthusiasts, I've uttered that one once or twice myself  It's funny how it always seems to come at the end of a statement too.....
> 
> i.e., "yeah honey, I just finished putting up all the drywall, you can't see the tanks from the kitchen anymore.... I also added a new rack to the room"


How true this is. I still have room for yet......another rack


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

running out of room is the real problem  

i just recently got the first tank that there isnt room for.... now the frog room has spilled out into the livingroom.

james


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's some crappy iphone pics


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Some updated pics of frogs and the room :

Bicolors



















Iquitos vent










Tarapota










E anthonyi Santa Isabel










Male leucomelas





































My mints are finally starting to get their color

Before










Now


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Everything looks great Dt- great job! 

Nice update.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

First tadpoles!!!!

Look in my Zarayunga viv today to see my male with around six tadpoles on his back.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

New eggs.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking great! love that last pic for some reason.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Looking great! love that last pic for some reason.


Can you see the Leuc?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Found some leucomelas eggs today.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Frog Room update. I decided and needed to rearrange my frog room. Now all of vivs are together and can all be tied into my MistKing system. I planted three more 20gals. I was a PITA moving the vivs and racks around

Frog room - YouTube


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

First of my Zarayunga tads to pop front legs, only 30 some more to go.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I love the Zaras! So cute! I like the nose-on shots. When my D. Tinctorius 'Cobalt' sit in the shadows, nose on, all you can see is a little yellow 'V'


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots of Zarayunga froglets



















First leucomelas tadpole










Calling male on top and I hope the other one is a female.










Mints are really starting to color up


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Some updated frog pictures:

R. imitator veradero










D. tinctorius oyapok










E. anthonyi santa isabel










Female E. anthonyi zarayunga










D. tinctorius matecho










D. tinctorius azureus










P. terribilis Mint










P. bicolor










D. leucomelas


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude thats an awesome room. Is it part of a garage?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

No, just a room in my basement


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, are you going to throw up drywall or just leave the kraft side out?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

There is plastic covering the walls and insulation


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Your collection is expanding! I really like how grown in your tanks are. What are you using for lighting? My Wandering Jew definately is a lot leggier than yours is why I ask.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Just the two bulb t8 lights with the 6500k bulbs. Thinking of switching to LED in the future.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

dtfleming said:


> There is plastic covering the walls and insulation


Yeah I saw that but I was just wondering if you were going to put up any kind of drywall or FRP board over the insulation or just leave it showing. 

Really I was just wondering which you would use. FRP is cool because it's water resistant and can be wiped down and doesn't have to be painted. They use it in restaurants and can be bought at lowes.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

I plan just leaving it as plastic as it works fine now maintaining the temps. The other side of the walls will be drywall.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

While feeding my frogs this morning, my male bicolor was calling nice and loud. When I looked into their viv, I noticed my other bicolor which I believed to be female looking nice and plump. Hope there will be eggs layed soon.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice collection. It's eerily similar to my "wish list".


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyB. said:


> Very nice collection. It's eerily similar to my "wish list".


That's funny, you will find that this is just as addictive as reefing.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Don, how old are your bicolors? I've got a group of 5, I believe it's a 3.2 group. I've had them since May of 2011 and they've been laying eggs for my for quite some time, but they always go bad within 24 hours. I think it's just a matter of them maturing some more, so I'm patient with them. I know they take two years or better to mature fully.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Jon, I got my bicolors in July 2011 they were 5 mo OOTW at that time. I believe mine have just hit the point of maturity, so I am hoping to see some eggs soon.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Don, after hearing that I think both of our bicolors are just a couple of months apart in age at most. When I got mine they just had the smallest traces of the black stripes on them. Probably 3-5 mos of age. So I'll just contine to be patient and I'm sure I'll get a good clutch out of them soon. Thanks.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Christmas present from the wife will be here tomorrow, six new frogs


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

New frogs arrived. They all look great


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Don! Are you holding out on us or did I miss it?!? What frogs did your wonderful wife get you for Christmas and where's the pics?!? Lol. 

-Chris


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Oops I forgot to post pics:


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

tinc and phyllobates rack



















Rack for tadpoles and froglet grow out










Rack with my snakes










Rack for more darts, reed frogs, and tree frogs










Rack for thumbnails, epipedobates, and my leucomelas










R. imitator veradero viv

One of my FG Vents and their viv




























Santa Isabel viv










20 vert, just gotta decide what to put in there.











Azureus viv










Phyllobates vittatus viv










Mints










Bicolors










Oyapok viv










My simple FW planted










Leucomelas viv


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Went away this weekend and came home to find this:



















Some other pics:


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

One of my first bicolor tads





































I redid two of my verts, new broms, new substrate with calcium, new leaf litter and reseeded with isos and springtails.


----------

